# Help identifying pictures



## kdk (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi,

I have a small collection of pictures and programs, owned by my late father, who was a bulgarian impressario. Some of those are signed and some aren't, however there are few which I cannot identify. Please help me if you can - here are the pictures (pages from 1 to 4): http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/page4/


----------

